# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Balkan Parabolan

## Carlanul

IS this legit Tren Hex from Balkan ? codes , box and everything seem legit and exactly as described on their website...

----------


## almostgone

If the codes check as legit, you should have some good stuff. Balkan from a *legit* supplier has always been quality.

Edit: The only thing that I see that looks funny is they used to spell it as trenbolone hexahydrobenzylcarbonate.
However, they have changed their packaging since the last time I had their parabolan , so they may have opted to spell it the way yours is.

----------


## Carlanul

Yes the new batch were like this for a while. But it"s not produced anymore>>someone at balkan responded to my mail and confirmed it"s real. I had some doubts because of the bloodwork but I found out that EICLA blood test are showing high E2 levels when on TREN ...and first I thought I might be using testo with fake tren that is also testo...but it seems like it's not the case..also with 600+ e2 and 0.5 arimidex every other day is kinda impossible even on high doses of test. Also - no water retention , no ED ...kinda impossible on that high estrogen. So it's a false bloodwork level ...and the tren is the real deal since strength is incredible. No insomnia yet but I'm only 3 weeks in and Hex ain't that fast anyway.

----------


## matri.x

if the codes work, then it's good. Balkan are just the best!

----------

